

Become a better designer. - hajrice

Hey HN. A lot of you have been able to see my designs. I'm currently creating a infoproduct that'll consist of a number of vidoes where I teach you how to master the skills I have.<p>It's literally a 2 week course and you'll improve your design skills. If you're not interested, don't send me an email at hajrice@gmail.com and I'll set you on for early access.<p>...oh and for those who are wondering, here's 3 samples of my work:<p>http://www.questionify.com/<p>http://i.imgur.com/wmu7Q.jpg<p>http://i.imgur.com/KRbNx.jpg
======
hajrice
Clickable:

<http://www.questionify.com/>

<http://i.imgur.com/wmu7Q.jpg>

<http://i.imgur.com/KRbNx.jpg>

